# Phone Skope Case IPhone 6/6S



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Got a new phone and don't need it anymore. If you have an iPhone 6/6S with an Otterbox Defender case on it this is for you. You will need the eyepiece adapter that fits your scope.

$25


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

